# Looking for duck hunting guides in Northern North Dakota



## kevinp (Mar 23, 2003)

Could anyone give me some names and numbers of some good duck hunting guides in the northern part of North Dakota?


----------



## duckman53821 (Jan 12, 2003)

Only wannabe's use outfitters.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I guide really isn't needed. As for Northern ND, just stay away from DL, too many hunters. If you get about 100 miles west and a little south you will get into some good pothole country without all the hassle. Most farmers are good about letting you on land. I generally recommend that a hunter bring a couple dozen floaters and a field spread of ducks and canadas for the early season, but if you are coming later in October a few snow goose deeks might not be a bad idea. Most likely you won't use them, but it is always nice to be prepared. If you have a small boat it might not be a bad idea to bring it along. Some sloughs are large and it opens up the possiblity of diver hunting on some the the large sloughs with fresh water shrimp. If you have any other questions or concerns about not using a guide, feel free to pm me or e-mail me.


----------



## grizzly (Jan 14, 2003)

duckman
was that nescesary?I dont think the man has been on here before.why are certain individuals attacking someone all the time.

get a life!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

For those that choose to use a guide, the only outfitter I recommend in the whole state is Senoir Goslings out of Maxbass (NW of Minot). Pete Ressler (lodge owner) is a nice guy and I grew up with one of the head guides (Gage Dargen).

They don't lease any land but are strategically place in the area of 3 refuges.

http://www.ndgeese.com


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Still pricey. Though his costs have come down now that the snows do not really stage on the refuges anymore. Would imagine his operation is smaller now too.

Chris : what do they hunt up there mostly from opener to late October ?? Big geese and Ducks ?? Maxbass is not prime pothole country which means longer morning drives or refuge ducks ?

They were good sports -- still are ???
One of the better snow goose hunts I have had was almost ruined by the big white suburban and his big brown trailer (SGGL).

We received permission for the same field one of his guides did. They wanted to call and verify - but the landowner would have likely kicked him off for that 5am call.

Anyway - they were nice enough to set up in the next quarter rather than in front of us.

We shot 21 snows and 9 ducks for 3 hunters (a limit then). Their group of 6 shot about 6 - 10 birds.

Good for them though the farmer came out and had coffee and cookies with us when we were done.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I think they concentrate pretty heavily on ducks/blacks when the snow numbers are down. Considering how many ducks roost on the 3 fuges, there's always good duck hunting to be had in the fields.

But times are a changing in ND as far as snow goose hunting...so it looks like they're going with the flow:

http://www.north-dakota-duck-hunting.com


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Grand Marais Minn. Looks like a nonresident hunting operation. Nice promo for them .


----------



## rickygdogg (Nov 6, 2002)

If you want to use a guide in northern north dakota, I would suggest using Todd Seimers from Bowbells, ND. There is alot of good land to hunt ducks and geese on around bowbells and the kenmare area.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Ya Todd's a pretty straight up guy, finally got around to talking with him recently. We frequent the same site's.

Old Hunter, Pete doesn't do the booking, Mike does. If I remember correctly, Mike also runs a canoeing lodge in N. Minnesota and has more time for the books. In the fall you'll only see Pete running the lodge.

Like I said before, they don't lease any land so they don't limit anyone's hunting oppurtunities. I have no problem passing their name along, considering there will always be a few who will chose to go with a guide no matter what.


----------



## Bartman (Apr 22, 2003)

Yes duckman...that was pretty harsh...if the guy wants to hire an outiftter let him, some people want a guide to learn more about the sport and to get better at setting decoys and learning about calling, after they have the knowledge about ND duck hunting, or anywhere duck hunting they will not need a guide.

I know a guide in the DL area that focuses mainly on ducks/blacks and some snows when and if they are here. His name is Jason Feldner from perch eyes guide service. He has lodging and all. www.percheyes.com 
There are plenty of other guides in the DL region if you look under www.devilslakend.com

Good luck


----------

